

Rugs and the Meaning of Life - tokenadult
http://www.samharris.org/blog/item/drugs-and-the-meaning-of-life/

======
wylie
This title was misleading here. This is an article about drugs, not rugs.

The author says that psychedelic drugs are "one of the most important rites of
passage a human being can experience," yet also that "there is nothing that
one can experience on a drug that is not, at some level, an expression of the
brain’s potential." This seems like a contradiction of sorts, and I wonder if
he's trying too hard to make a case for drugs based on his own experiences.

